# False Positive?? - Walgreens Brand Pink Dye



## jbeard502

I’ve read these are notorious for false positives, but this line is pretty convincing, especially when tweaked. What do you think and have you had a false positive line with this brand before?


----------



## MrsKatie

That looks BFP for sure!


----------



## kittiecat

That looks like an early bfp to me!


----------



## jbeard502

Here’s tweaked


----------



## jbeard502

It’s hard to believe because I’ve read so many reports of false positives on Walgreens pink dye, but then I’ve also heard they are same company as FRER. Confused.


----------



## jbeard502

Totally untweaked. Is the line too gray??


----------



## Bevziibubble

I can't see if any colour but it looks like the start of a BFP. Good luck ❤️


----------



## stephx

I can see it too. When are you next testing?


----------



## kittiecat

That is so clear. Looks like the beginnings of a bfp to me!


----------



## Neversayno

Did you test anymore?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Look BFP to me hon


----------

